
Blizzard Nukes Popular HTML5 Version of StarCraft Game - doppp
https://torrentfreak.com/blizzard-nukes-popular-html5-version-of-starcraft-game-151010/
======
dbcooper
This is the html5 imitation which was posted here recently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10180209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10180209)

